# Car Randomly Shuts Off! Start/Stop Related?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

This might help...https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/200394-disabling-auto-start-stop.html


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Neverender said:


> I guess one can file this under "More Reasons to Hate Start/Stop Technology" but we'll see for sure.
> 
> Sometime in late January, while backing out of a friends' driveway to go home, the car suddenly stopped. Just completely stopped. I was sitting there confused, and after about 3 minutes or so, I put the car back in park, and pressed the ignition. Car started up fine, and that was it. While it was worrisome, I pressed on and it didn't happen again for some time. I figured it to be a fluke or something I did.
> 
> ...


The easiest thing I can recommend for you to try is to drive in “L6” ALL THE TIME to see if you encounter the stalling issues. When starting out shift all the way to “L” then tap on the “+” five times to get to the L6 gear. You can check if you are in L6 on the DIC bottom right hand side. Driving this way will disable the Auto/Stop/Start it will not engage. The second situation you described the engine should not have stalled after starting back up from the A/S/S. If you drive this way and continue to have stalling issues then you will need to have the dealer address the issue again.


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

Reading the thread linked wasn't that helpful. I appreciate the help though. All I see is bickering back and forth about people's love/hate relationship with Start/Stop.

Again, I appreciate the help. I can try it out by going to L6 for a while and see what happens. I'll keep this particular thread updated if any other issues arise or if it happens again. This could be weeks or months though.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

As posted in the other thread as well ... the option of simply taking your foot off the brake briefly after the a/s/s has engaged. The engine re-starts and doesn't shut off again until after you get past the "magic speed" and come to a complete stop again, in which case, you simply repeat the process. 
It's something the EPA is pretty much forcing upon every vehicle sold in the U.S. these days in order to reduce emissions and somehow make manufacturers meet the more stringent CAFE standards (which are a whole other problem if you ask me). But for this forum, try the L6 and/or brake release after stopped techniques. I'm sure some genius electrical engineer will eventually find a way to disable it ... makes me wish I were that smart! I'd create something and sell it to become a millionaire ccasion14:


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

spaycace said:


> I'm sure some genius electrical engineer will eventually find a way to disable it ... makes me wish I were that smart! I'd create something and sell it to become a millionaire ccasion14:


How about our forum members who truly dislike the Auto/Stop/Start (I’m #1). Petition GM to come up with an ECM Flash to change one line of code in the software. Change 40F degrees or lower to deactivate A/S/S TOO 140F degrees or lower to deactivate it. “Boom no more A/S/S”. Charge a nominal fee say $199 to have the ECM flashed at your dealer. GM makes some profit, dealers make some profit and there will be a lot more happier Cruze Owners.

I know, I know, it’s not going to happen but I can still dream. ?????


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

llbanks522 said:


> How about our forum members who truly dislike the Auto/Stop/Start (I’m #1). Petition GM to come up with an ECM Flash to change one line of code in the software. Change 40F degrees or lower to deactivate A/S/S TOO 140F degrees or lower to deactivate it. “Boom no more A/S/S”. Charge a nominal fee say $199 to have the ECM flashed at your dealer. GM makes some profit, dealers make some profit and there will be a lot more happier Cruze Owners.
> 
> I know, I know, it’s not going to happen but I can still dream. 


Now someone is going to steal your/my idea! And GM would make all the profits in that case ... I'm greedy and I want to be rich :th_SmlyROFL:
GM already has enough money.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There were a few complaints about Gen1 cars randomly shutting off. One forum member traced it to the ignition relay. It's cheap and easy enough to change to "throw parts at it" to see if it fixes it. No idea if it will work on the Gen2, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I've had this happen to me twice; 
however, both times I had just gotten gas. My assumption was that the fuel vapor purge(canister purge) valve/solenoid wasn't operating efficiently, causing my car to idle rough briefly then stall. A minute later, and she would fire right up. 

So, I took the car to the dealer. Told them what it did, and what I thought it was. There were no cel's thrown. They couldn't find anything necessarily wrong with the car, but I was told they did replace the canister purge valve(fuel vapor). Was it the problem? Maybe. It hasn't happened since the last time it stalled, 3 weeks after picking the car up.


Just some food for thought. There are ways to check the valve, but I just let the dealer handle it since it was so new.


----------



## MyPremier (Mar 18, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> How about our forum members who truly dislike the Auto/Stop/Start (I’m #1). Petition GM to come up with an ECM Flash to change one line of code in the software. Change 40F degrees or lower to deactivate A/S/S TOO 140F degrees or lower to deactivate it. “Boom no more A/S/S”. Charge a nominal fee say $199 to have the ECM flashed at your dealer. GM makes some profit, dealers make some profit and there will be a lot more happier Cruze Owners.
> 
> I know, I know, it’s not going to happen but I can still dream. 


I think a really simple solution would be for GM to give us an actual hand brake instead of that stupid pedal based parking brake that my dad's 1972 Impala has. Doe's anyone ever use the Cruze's parking brake?


----------

